# Elisabeth Elliot



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 6, 2015)

I understand that Elisabeth Elliot was not Reformed in her theology, but possessed a tremendous godly wisdom and maturity. Are there are any particular books that have blessed you? 

I have just purchased her "A Chance to Die : The Life and Legacy of Amy Carmichael"


----------



## ZackF (Dec 6, 2015)

I've found her very solid over the years. She was classy too in how she handled her fame. She never wrote fluffy, girly and false religious chiclit stuff. There is much practical wisdom for Christian living in her works. Years before Josh Harris' wrote "I Kissed Dating Goodbye" she was criticizing how Christians were using each other before getting married. 

Some felt she was wrong for not publicly denouncing her younger brother's conversion to Catholicism but I never thought less of her for it. I recommend her enthusiastically.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Dec 7, 2015)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I have just purchased her "A Chance to Die : The Life and Legacy of Amy Carmichael"



A fine book that is almost poetic in places, and is likely to encourage you in your devotion to Christ.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 7, 2015)

That is encouraging to hear that. I have also purchased Iain Murray's biography of Amy Carmichael. I'm sure they will go nicely together.


----------

